# Help! My ram has blood in his urine!



## Eliza_Rose (Aug 12, 2014)

I noticed what looked like bloody urine on my 4 month old rams hairs around his penis this morning. He is quarantined right now, what could cause this? What can I do? He is still intact, has recently had a diet change due to the quarantine, and I noticed him coughing yesterday.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds like urinary calculi. Stop all grain, and get ammonium chloride into him right away. Fruit fresh will work if you can't find the AC. Also drench him with diluted apple cider vinegar. 

What's his temp?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

red urine can also be water toxcity...is he being fed a bottle of water by chance..? Hows he acting...hunched? crying in pain..any fever?

I agree to stop all grain..AC wont hurt..you can also drench ACV and water


----------



## Eliza_Rose (Aug 12, 2014)

Not sure of his temp, he has a bucket of tap water in there right now, but has been drinking from the stream.


----------



## Eliza_Rose (Aug 12, 2014)

He's panting, and has a bit of a limp and has been resting more, but there is also a lot less space in the quarantine pen. What exactly would haunching look like?


----------



## Eliza_Rose (Aug 12, 2014)

how do I administer ammonium chloride? And where can I get it?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can get AC at your farm supply store or call a vet, would be good to start ..also mix 50/50 apple cider vinegar/water and drench about 30 cc.....you said hes limping? check his joints for swelling, any cuts or bites, like froma snake...get his temp...I use a cheap digital thermometer....also check his pee area well..see if there is any injury....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

a quote from tenn. meat goats...


Vets recommend that ammonium chloride be used to treat Urinary Calculi. Ammonium chloride can be purchased in small quantities (four-pound packages) from Pipestone Vet Supply at 1-800-658-2523. Here are the dosing instructions provided to me by a producer who has been successful in using Ammonium chloride to cure Urinary Calculi. Mix the following in 20 cc water and orally drench: One (1) teaspoon Ammonium chloride per 75 lbs bodyweight every 12 hours for 2 days, then 1/2 tsp AC per 75 lbs bodyweight every 12 hours for the next 3 days, then 1/2 tsp once a day for 3 days, then 1/4 tsp daily as a preventative. Dosages are based upon 75 lb liveweights. Ammonium chloride burns the throat, so stomach tube it into the goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice. good luck.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Has he gotten anything like Beets or anything that would turn his urine red? Also you said he is drinking from a stream. What is it like? It is a pretty clean fresh looking water? I would get a temp on him. Hunching up is like his back is a lot higher then normal, like if you are on all four and you raise your back up. They do that when they have pain. is he grinding his teeth? Chewing Cud? 

I have purchased my AC from Pipestone Vet, they are great people.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Feel his belly, is it wet around his Penis? If so that is from dribbling pee out more then likely.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

any news?


----------

